# leichte 20 zoll felgen



## andy2 (30. Juni 2007)

hallo


was gibts denn in 20 zoll leichtes und gutes? und wo bekommt man solches


gruss andreas


----------



## K3KZ (30. Juni 2007)

hm..............leichte Felgen.............
z.B.
-Flybikes Rim gibts aber nur mit 36Loch
-Demolition Zero rim
-Odyssey Hazard lite 
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SahnebrotRider (30. Juni 2007)

Sun Rhyno Lite welded in schwarz.
420g.
49,95â¬ 
Parano, G&S, woauchimmer


----------



## Stirni (30. Juni 2007)

Primo balance, 70â¬, 490g


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juni 2007)

K3KZ schrieb:


> hm..............leichte Felgen.............
> z.B.
> -Flybikes Rim gibts aber nur mit 36Loch
> -Demolition Zero rim
> ...




naja, die Fly is net wirklich leicht, die Demolition keinen Plan und die Hazard ist auch nicht "lightwight". Sind alle ehr durschnitt vom gewicht.


Die Rhyno Lite is leicht und hält gut, solang man nicht der übelste mosher ist.


----------



## Stirni (30. Juni 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> naja, die Fly is net wirklich leicht



gewogene 513g


----------



## paule_p2 (30. Juni 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> gewogene 513g




ne rhyno is trozdem auch ohne Löcher leichter. aber was solls.


----------



## AerO (30. Juni 2007)

bin mit der odyssey 7KA sehr zufrieden. hält hinten seit nem jahr perfekt.
vorne halt rhyno light (hält seit 1 1/2 jahren) oder die 7000er balance.


----------



## Stirni (30. Juni 2007)

paule_p2 schrieb:


> ne rhyno is trozdem auch ohne Löcher leichter. aber was solls.



gegen die rhyno is garnix einzuwenden  nur sind 513g nu ja nich wirklich schwer


----------



## crmo_basher (4. Juli 2007)

SahnebrotRider schrieb:


> Sun Rhyno Lite welded in schwarz.
> 420g.
> 49,95
> Parano, G&S, woauchimmer



...mit KHE Premium Reifen solltest Du gefunden haben was Du suchst in Sachen Leichtbau


----------

